# Biting Tegu



## parapara (Mar 3, 2013)

My Tegu has been biting recently. Two weeks ago we were just resting in bed (I bring her out to socialize with me while I read and use the computer) and I took a break and the Tegu bit my finger.

I had read about some Tegus giving test bites, so I didn't think too much of it, but today I was in bed again and rested my eyes and she bit my lip.

I'm starting to get concerned now, because this is the second time and I really don't want to be afraid of my 4 foot lizard. She's only about 7 months old now, and every time I go to the vet he comments on how well socialized my tegu is, I just don't know why she's biting all of a sudden, and if there's anything I can do about it.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 3, 2013)

Is there the smell of food or a fruity smelling hand lotion on your hands? The reason I ask is because it bit your lip. Your lip could have smelled like food if you were eating before handling the tegu. I have many animals and the only time I get nipped or chewed on is when I handle them after I eat and don't wash my hands. My hedgehogs will lick and chew your fingers like crazy if you use Burt's Bees hand cream. Try washing your hands with unscented soap before handling. It might work.


----------



## parapara (Mar 3, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Is there the smell of food or a fruity smelling hand lotion on your hands? The reason I ask is because it bit your lip. Your lip could have smelled like food if you were eating before handling the tegu. I have many animals and the only time I get nipped or chewed on is when I handle them after I eat and don't wash my hands. My hedgehogs will lick and chew your fingers like crazy if you use Burt's Bees hand cream. Try washing your hands with unscented soap before handling. It might work.



No food smells. Both times it was kn the morning before either of us had eaten. Although it's possible my morning breath smells like a rotting carcass...


----------



## Teg (Mar 3, 2013)

parapara said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Is there the smell of food or a fruity smelling hand lotion on your hands? The reason I ask is because it bit your lip. Your lip could have smelled like food if you were eating before handling the tegu. I have many animals and the only time I get nipped or chewed on is when I handle them after I eat and don't wash my hands. My hedgehogs will lick and chew your fingers like crazy if you use Burt's Bees hand cream. Try washing your hands with unscented soap before handling. It might work.
> ...


Lol ! Teg smells my breath with no dought about it and gets exited ... So I can see maybe why she went for your lip !? Personally I only get Teg out after he's eaten, wouldn't trust him much otherwise :-/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 3, 2013)

parapara said:


> Dubya said:
> 
> 
> > Is there the smell of food or a fruity smelling hand lotion on your hands? The reason I ask is because it bit your lip. Your lip could have smelled like food if you were eating before handling the tegu. I have many animals and the only time I get nipped or chewed on is when I handle them after I eat and don't wash my hands. My hedgehogs will lick and chew your fingers like crazy if you use Burt's Bees hand cream. Try washing your hands with unscented soap before handling. It might work.
> ...


Carcass breath. Maybe. Did you smell your finger?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 3, 2013)

Little tegus seem to nibble more than 4ft lizards. So that's good news.  I feed mine first then play after. They seem to be less interested in food then. Sometimes it is also personality. One of my females is just a "checker-outter". She still bites shinies. She will nibbles on your buttons, bolts on the screen porch, the bathtub drain and faucet.


----------



## parapara (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It's good to know that this isn't necessarily uncommon (although I'd be more comfortable if my Tegu didn't so easily confuse me with a lump of ground meat or a dead mouse). I'll definitely start feeding first and hopefully it won't happen again (although you can bet I'll be back if it does).


----------



## kim86 (Mar 3, 2013)

Mine will randomly try to eat my pants/leg while I'm wearing them, or get a button on my pants if he's on me while I'm sitting. I kind of just nudge him and tell him no and he'll stop, and then he'll go find something else to try to cram in his mouth. Feeding before handling does cut down the biting attempts, they kinda just want to be lazy after they're full so I hope that method works for you too


----------



## parapara (Mar 5, 2013)

Another question occurred to me yesterday.

My vet said the Tegus should only be fed every other day when they're adults so they don't get obese (or feed them less every day). Will that make them more likely to bite on days they're not fed?


----------



## Teg (Mar 5, 2013)

I should imagine so ... :-/


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: RE: Biting Tegu*

Carcass breath. Maybe. Did you smell your finger?
[/quote] omg dubya...


----------



## Scott_k (Mar 7, 2013)

I feed my guy every other day now since he's been fully grown, and he hasn't attempted to bite once. Based off my personal expirence I would say no. I also believe that each tegu is different personality/ temperament wise so that could play a factor in their overall aggressiveness.


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 7, 2013)

I feed first, then soak/poop, then play. Guru has gone 3-4 days without eating (his own doing) and I've seen no changes in aggression towards me. Now he's been eating every other day and he still doesn't seem more testy on non-food days. Just watch/read body language. It is highly unlikely your adult tegu will bite you without warning.


Also, you can feed your tegu daily as an adult. I would just feed smaller portions. I had a sub adult that had food issues and he had to be fed smaller meals twice a day.


----------

